# Hello. Newbie alert



## gromiTT (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello, I have just bought a V reg denim blue TT coupe with an MTM conversion done by Kim Collins. I'm told that will mean something to the people on here - the bloke I bought it from gave me the web address. It means nothing to me! The car is blindingly quick, much quicker than other TTs I drove before settling with this. So who is Kim Collins and what would he have done to make this difference?

I'm new to this kind of forum but in the past I've been into Golf GTi's, and had a GTi Engineering car for a long time. Oak Green metallic with a 2 litre engine and black leather that I bought through a company called DreamWheelers in Bedford.

I'm recently divorced so I've decided to renew my interest in cars. I'm 54 and have two grown up kids both driving restored Mk1 GTis. They bring back so many memories.

thanks

Harry


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## gromiTT (Nov 16, 2008)

I live in the US most of the time so although that looks interesting I don't think it's for me. Thank you for showing me anyway. I would be interested in anyone that can help me ship my new TT out to California though. It's LHD so perfect for the roads out here.

Thanks, Harry


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

Believe MTM is a remap which would of been done by Kim Collins who is a tuning specialist


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gromiTT said:


> Hello, I have just bought a V reg denim blue TT coupe with an MTM conversion done by Kim Collins. I'm told that will mean something to the people on here - the bloke I bought it from gave me the web address. It means nothing to me! The car is blindingly quick, much quicker than other TTs I drove before settling with this. So who is Kim Collins and what would he have done to make this difference?
> 
> I'm new to this kind of forum but in the past I've been into Golf GTi's, and had a GTi Engineering car for a long time. Oak Green metallic with a 2 litre engine and black leather that I bought through a company called DreamWheelers in Bedford.
> 
> ...


Blimey Kim Collins - a name from the past. He runs a company called QS Tuning based in Haywards Heath, West Sussex and has been on the Audi scene for many years. A friend of mine had a Ur-Quattro fettled by him and I believe he is still the MTM agent in the UK.

Take a look here...

http://www.qstuning.com/

I also have some experience of GTi Engineering. Brian Ricketts designed and built those engine conversions in the 80s with Richard Lloyd, who now has sadly passed away I believe. Last I heard he was running a company called BR Motorsport in Leamington Spa. He used to work on my old S2 Avant which is now being restored in New Zealand.

Whereabouts are you based? We have a few favoured tuners on here...

Amongst them APS and Vagcheck, but they're in the southern half of the country.

I'm sure others will be along to recommend others.

Cheers

rich


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Believe MTM is a remap which would of been done by Kim Collins who is a tuning specialist


MTM is a company.... if the TT is feeling pretty quick it might have the MTM big turbo kit - "conversion" certainly implies that. K26 based.


----------

